
UN: Facebook has turned into a beast in Myanmar - pwtweet
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43385677
======
jonathanyc
On the one hand, it feels wrong to demand Facebook regulate content sent via
it just because they profit; you could say the same about telecoms being “dumb
pipes.”

On the other hand, Facebook clearly does not want to be just infrastructure;
they try to maximize page views and time spent on the site and profit in a
much more direct way from popular but horrible content than do ISPs. And they
selectively promote content of their own, unlike ISPs (at least until
recently!).

In the end I think it comes down to this: if you want to have control, you
need to accept responsibility. If you are OK with relinquishing all control,
we can negotiate.

